# 3 X CHEAP SPOTS AVAILABLE FOR OLD FARTS v WHIPPERSNAPPERS MEETING.....



## Smiffy (Apr 16, 2019)

Unless I have done my sums incorrectly, I have *three places* available for the Old Farts v Whippersnappers meeting to be held at Forest Pines, Lincolnshire on Sun 30th June/Monday 1st July.
I need to get 48 players to make this work properly. Unfortunately, all single rooms have gone so these spots will be sharing twin rooms and are offered at the unbelievably low price of *Â£74.00 per person*.
This price includes 18 holes of golf on the Sunday afternoon, evening meal and overnight accommodation at the hotel, full English breakfast on Monday morning and a further 18 holes of golf after that.
I need to fill these places quickly as I have to send the money off to Forest Pines by the middle of May.
Forest Pines is a great venue, trust me.
If you are *seriously* interested in coming along and joining in the fun, please let me know....
Rob

*I had done my sums incorrectly. One place free. Single room. Â£104.00.*


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 16, 2019)

@Captainron and myself will take 2 spots if you want.

I can try and get a 3rd as well.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 16, 2019)

That would be brilliant if you could


----------



## Imurg (Apr 16, 2019)

Er..........you've missed me out Rob......


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 16, 2019)

Ooops. Hold up everybody. Smiffy's made a cock up


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 16, 2019)

Stick us both on the reserve list and if you get another drop out then put us both in


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 16, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Stick us both on the reserve list and if you get another drop out then put us both in 

Click to expand...

Thanks for your understanding Geezer. You can see why I don't play anymore...... 

To confirm.* I still have one place free. In a single. Cost is Â£104.00. *And no, i'm not swapping anybody who has already booked a twin (before you ask).


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 16, 2019)

Think I've filled the spot now. Just waiting for reply to PM.
Rob


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 16, 2019)

No probs.

We are both out.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 16, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			No probs.

We are both out.
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2019)

Due to just having one person pm me to say he can no longer make it, and Jates12 not having logged on since October, I now have two definite spaces available. Despite never having received deposits from either player I will wear these myself as I MUST get 48 players. So two spots available, sharing a twin room, Â£74.00 each.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 26, 2019)

I'll take one mate to get you out of the crap ðŸ˜‰


----------



## teegirl (Apr 26, 2019)

You'd think it would get easier Rob ðŸ¤¯ðŸ¤¯ all works out in the end though!! ..... Great job ...... ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Captainron (Apr 26, 2019)

Jeez Rob. Could have just pmâ€™d Glyn and me. We were ready and waiting


----------



## Crow (Apr 26, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Jeez Rob. Could have just pmâ€™d Glyn and me. We were ready and waiting
		
Click to expand...

Two fine players like yourselves to add to the Whippersnappers team? I can understand why he didn't.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 26, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Jeez Rob. Could have just pmâ€™d Glyn and me. We were ready and waiting
		
Click to expand...

I'll gladly step aside if you two would definitely like to go.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Jeez Rob. Could have just pmâ€™d Glyn and me. We were ready and waiting
		
Click to expand...

SOrry mate. Bit panicky on my part. I forgot. If you and Glyn want the spots you're in Geezer.
 Apologies again.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 27, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			SOrry mate. Bit panicky on my part. I forgot. If you and Glyn want the spots you're in Geezer.
Apologies again.
		
Click to expand...

We are in! ðŸ‘


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Apr 27, 2019)

Did the above get filled? I've messed about too long with this i think


----------



## rosecott (Apr 27, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Jeez Rob. Could have just pmâ€™d Glyn and me. We were ready and waiting
		
Click to expand...

Stop blaming Rob. Didn't Glyn's last post say "we are out"?


----------



## Captainron (Apr 28, 2019)

rosecott said:



			Stop blaming Rob. Didn't Glyn's last post say "we are out"?
		
Click to expand...

 calm down Jim lad. We are out wasnâ€™t a flounce. When the Murgatroyds were remembered, we were out. 

Now get ready to look for my ball. Off to specsavers with you


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2019)

Are you definitely in Cam? If so, I'll add the pair of you to the list and send you bank details
ROb


----------



## Captainron (Apr 28, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Are you definitely in Cam? If so, I'll add the pair of you to the list and send you bank details
ROb
		
Click to expand...

We are both 100%


----------



## bobmac (Apr 28, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			SOrry mate. Bit panicky on my part. I forgot. If you and Glyn want the spots you're in Geezer.
Apologies again.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were going on holiday sometime soon?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I thought you were going on holiday sometime soon?
		
Click to expand...

About 8 days mate


----------



## bobmac (Apr 28, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			About 8 days mate
		
Click to expand...

That long?
Anywhere nice?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 28, 2019)

Excellent, we can introduce the locals of Scunthorpe to some new swear words ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2019)

bobmac said:



			That long?
Anywhere nice?
		
Click to expand...

Not really Bob.
Camping.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 28, 2019)

rosecott said:



			Stop blaming Rob. Didn't Glyn's last post say "we are out"?
		
Click to expand...

I said we are out to make life easy for smiffy as it was a honest mistake he had made. No issues on my part or Cameronâ€™s part either.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 28, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I said we are out to make life easy for smiffy as it was a honest mistake he had made. No issues on my part or Cameronâ€™s part either.
		
Click to expand...

I have paid for Glyn and myself


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I said we are out to make life easy for smiffy as it was a honest mistake he had made. No issues on my part or Cameronâ€™s part either.
		
Click to expand...

Appreciate both yours and Cameron's understanding geezer ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Not really Bob.
Camping.
		
Click to expand...

Be a right â€˜Carry Onâ€™ by all accounts ðŸ˜œ


----------

